# 2014 hunting club.



## bigblocktransam (Dec 26, 2013)

Have a few items that I prefer if this is your club give me a shout.
2.5hrs from athens ga max distance.
I have 5 lockon stands, I primarily bow hunt. So does my wife.
Campground preferred. With good company.
Pin in and pin out only, no reserved areas. I feel everyone should share the outdoors and not own it.
Conservation values, not blasting everything with no regards to the future.
That pretty well sums it up. Just looking for a good place for me and my family that isn't so bound up with a rule book the size of an encyclopedia!


----------



## walters (Jan 21, 2014)

*hunt club*

if you want to call me I might have something for you
7063715000


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent pm. Give JD a call. This is the kind of club we have. Good camp with good folks enjoying the outdoors. I think you and your wife would like it.


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 17, 2014)

I have everything but the pin in system. We are mostly River & creek bottoms on the Hudson River in Franklin Co. Family membership. Power & water at camp.


----------



## midgagator (Apr 15, 2014)

Let me know if you are still looking. I may have exactly what you are looking for. I just posted my lease on here last night. If interested, please call/text Jason @478-284-3134.


----------

